# Kasia Smutniak, Alaïs Lawson, etc - Domina (2021) S1 1080p Web



## zorg (15 Mai 2021)

Kasia Smutniak, Alaïs Lawson, etc - Domina (2021) S1 1080p Web



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Format : MPEG-4 at 7 167 kb/s
Length : 286 MiB for 5 min 34 s 635 ms

Video #0 : AVC at 7 000 kb/s
Aspect : 1920 x 1080 (1.778) at 24.000 fps

Audio #0 : AAC at 161 kb/s
Infos : 2 channels, 48.0 kHz

https://k2s.cc/file/f704fc049cb6f/25064KS.rar
or
https://rapidgator.net/file/a056b4912f2d6e0aa478d9e4a472f932/25064KS.rar.html
or
https://filefox.cc/9fs3bxmjteqr

(pass: hef)​


----------



## Punisher (15 Mai 2021)

super scharf


----------



## poulton55 (16 Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank!


----------

